# split testicles?



## DesertMoonFarms

So my friend used a new buck this year he is a nice buck. But all the buckling born out of him this year have split testicles. I was told this is an undesirable trait and its obviously genetic can someone please educate me on this? Will they be disqualified from show should I suggest to her that she should castrate them all?


----------



## sweetgoats

What kind are they? It is not something I would want in my herd. I would always sell mine with a split teat, most all are disqualified in a show ring.


----------



## DesertMoonFarms

The are Nubians. We had just never really seen anything like it. Is this related at all to does udder floor? Just to say if I were to breed one of this bucklings would all his daughters have bad udder floors?


----------



## mjs500doo

DesertMoonFarms said:


> The are Nubians. We had just never really seen anything like it. Is this related at all to does udder floor? Just to say if I were to breed one of this bucklings would all his daughters have bad udder floors?


That is actually a big questionable and arguable subject. Supposedly split scrotums mean bad udders in their daughters. I don't see this as true. It is, however very undesirable. Actually will disqualify you out of a ADGA show if I remember correctly with a full split or over the accepted span. It is for sure not something I would introduce knowingly in my personal herd.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I would not want it in my herd, especially since all this years bucklings have it- that would lend me to thinking he's really passing it on.


----------



## DesertMoonFarms

Ok thanks for your help


----------

